# Comment booster Limewire standard ?



## Shark Squall (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour a tous, 

Limewire vers 4.10.9 standard propose une interface agréable et simple d'utilisation, les recherches semblent etre efficace et rapide. Mais  le téléchargement demeure quant à lui médiocre.

Avec l'ADSL à 512 ko/sec, le réseau est lent, on dépasse rarement les 2 ko/sec en effet, le téléchargement d'un fichier de 3000 ko par exemple peut prendre 1h30 afin d'etre télécharger.

Comment booster limewire sans passer par sa version pro.

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Mai 2006)

LimeWire est pourtant un des plus rapides parmis les reseaux de p2p.
Il se peut que tu aies des soucis dans tes réglages... vérifie les pare-feu, low ID......
Combien coûte la version pro ??? 18$ C'est pas la mort !!!
Sinon y'en a qui vont te dire : LimeWire est mort, vive FrostWire !!!


----------



## CLAY (31 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> LimeWire est pourtant un des plus rapides parmis les reseaux de p2p.
> Il se peut que tu aies des soucis dans tes réglages... vérifie les pare-feu, low ID......
> Combien coûte la version pro ??? 18$ C'est pas la mort !!!
> Sinon y'en a qui vont te dire : LimeWire est mort, vive FrostWire !!!




limewire est mort, vive frostwire


----------



## vincebart (31 Mai 2006)

Shark Squall a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Limewire vers 4.10.9 standard propose une interface agréable et simple d'utilisation, les recherches semblent etre efficace et rapide. Mais le téléchargement demeure quant à lui médiocre.
> 
> ...


 

perso j'ai installe limewire hier soir, et ca fuse, c'est plus rapide que tout ce que j'ai connu avant...je fais du 65ko/s en moyenne avec une connexion 512k/s...bref  . ce sont surement tes reglages qui ne sont pas bons, bien que de mon cote, je n'ai touche a rien et ca marche tres bien...buena suerte amigo!


----------



## ice (31 Mai 2006)

vincebart a dit:
			
		

> perso j'ai installe limewire hier soir, et ca fuse, c'est plus rapide que tout ce que j'ai connu avant...je fais du 65ko/s en moyenne avec une connexion 512k/s...bref  . ce sont surement tes reglages qui ne sont pas bons, bien que de mon cote, je n'ai touche a rien et ca marche tres bien...buena suerte amigo!


Il n'y a pas que ta connexion qui est prise en compte mais aussi les connexions des sources c'est très important


----------



## Shark Squall (1 Juin 2006)

Bonjour a tous

Avant tout autre chose, Un grand Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement.  

Hier soir, j'ai supprimé LimeWire et de le remplacer par FrostWire. Ce dernier  semble fonctionner correctement.

Mes téléchargements se situent maintenant aux alentours de 2O ko/sec.

Encore merci, et à plus.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juin 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## bucheron74 (1 Juin 2006)

Shark Squall a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Avant tout autre chose, Un grand Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement.
> 
> ...


tu as surement des problemes de connexion car lime wire tourne a fond sans aucun paramétrage de pare feu ou autre ce qui n'est pas le cas de amule
 essaye pour un fichier avec beaucoup de sources  en haut de la liste et si tu es à 20 KO/S il y a souci car tu dois atteindre 100 voire 200 ko/s 
j'ai eu souvent des taux de 200 KO/S sur des fichiers avec beaucoup d'hotes 
pour un fichier rare, j'ai 20 KO/S


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juin 2006)

En 512K faut pas rêver le maximum de débit sera 60 à 70 ko/s....
Et pour les fichiers rares c'est plutôt du 5 à 10 ko/s.


----------



## bucheron74 (2 Juin 2006)

pour une connexion de 512, exact


----------



## olaye (2 Juin 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> LimeWire est pourtant un des plus rapides parmis les reseaux de p2p.
> Il se peut que tu aies des soucis dans tes réglages... vérifie les pare-feu, low ID......
> Combien coûte la version pro ??? 18$ C'est pas la mort !!!
> Sinon y'en a qui vont te dire : LimeWire est mort, vive FrostWire !!!


ben non, pour l'interface graphique, acqlite, y'a pas photo, ça enrhume les 2 autres.
pour les perfs, je ne sais pas, j'utilise plus trop


----------



## grig (3 Juin 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> limewire est mort, vive frostwire


 
frostwire, c'est bien joli, mais Cabos, c'est tellement moins gourmand...


----------



## newpom (6 Juin 2006)

Salut tous,

J'ai installé la dernière version de Limewire et de FrostWire mais le seul hic c'est qu'il y a un bug au niveau de l'affichage.
Mes onglets apparaissent vides de même que la liste des fichiers
Et quand j'arrive enfin à voir la liste, la fonction pour télécharger ne fonctionne pas !

D'où vient le problème  

Je suis sous *10.2.8*

PS: Merci de m'accueillir


----------



## newpom (6 Juin 2006)

Même problématique avec Cabos !:mouais: 
Est-ce un souci avec Java ?


----------



## papadben (7 Juin 2006)

Avec lime wire, je suis actuellement en train de télécharger à 240! Ok , c'est pas tous les jours, mais une bonne moyenne se situe vers les 60/70 ko/s, J'ai eu des pointes à + de 400. Mais mon modem (alice) chauffe et coupe la liaison


----------



## newpom (7 Juin 2006)

Personne pour me répondre !? :rose:


----------



## bucheron74 (7 Juin 2006)

newpom a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me répondre !? :rose:


si mais sois plus clair, matériel utilisé, version de mac osx, symptomes exacts


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2006)

newpom a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me répondre !? :rose:


Désolé, j'ai pris le train OsX en route, j'ai commencé avec Panther, alors les problèmes d'avant Panther, je ne connais pas. Regarde tout de même quelles version de Cabos tu as installé, il y en a plusieurs suivant ton système.


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2006)

papadben a dit:
			
		

> Avec lime wire, je suis actuellement en train de télécharger à 240! Ok , c'est pas tous les jours, mais une bonne moyenne se situe vers les 60/70 ko/s, J'ai eu des pointes à + de 400. Mais mon modem (alice) chauffe et coupe la liaison


Je ne veux pas être désagréable, mais ce serait cool d'arrêter de parler de vitesse de téléchargement et P2P parce que ce n'est pas lié au logiciel, mais à la structure du réseau et au nombre de clients, en plus, ce qui se charge vite, c'est souvent le dernier CD de machin ou truc, et c'est du piratage, alors qu'à l'inverse, on peut passer des semaines à réunir tous les morceaux d'un document inédit...
Lorsque je charge à plus de 500 Ko/sec avec Cabos, mais en intranet sur le Pécé de ma fille, parce que ça me gonfle d'ouvrir le port 139. Le P2P, ç'est parfois bien pratique pour causer avec les Pécés sans ouvrir grandes toutes les portes, mon routeur ne fait pas la gueule et les tests d'intrusions restent bons.


----------



## bucheron74 (7 Juin 2006)

newpom a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour me répondre !? :rose:


j'ai mieux , cliques donc là http://www.open-files.com/forum


----------



## newpom (7 Juin 2006)

Merci, jy vais de ce pas !


----------



## newpom (8 Juin 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> si mais sois plus clair, matériel utilisé, version de mac osx, symptomes exacts




Mon matos: Imac DV G3 
10.2.8 sous Jaguar
J'ai essayé ces 3 P2P's et tous ont les même symptômes. C'est à dire qu'ils n'affichent plus les fichiers(que ce soit dans l'onglet ou dans la liste) et quand j'ai la chance de les voir afficher, la fonction pour télécharger ne fonctionne pas 
Curieusement tout fonctionné avant 

J'ai bien les bonnes versions pour mon OS et là j'avoue que je ne pige plus rien 
C'est un mystère !:rose:


----------



## philire (8 Juin 2006)

newpom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé ces 3 P2P's et tous ont les même symptômes.



As-tu essayé aMule ?


----------



## grig (9 Juin 2006)

newpom a dit:
			
		

> Mon matos: Imac DV G3
> 10.2.8 sous Jaguar
> J'ai essayé ces 3 P2P's et tous ont les même symptômes. C'est à dire qu'ils n'affichent plus les fichiers(que ce soit dans l'onglet ou dans la liste) et quand j'ai la chance de les voir afficher, la fonction pour télécharger ne fonctionne pas
> Curieusement tout fonctionné avant
> ...



Et c'est quoi le dernier truc que tu as téléchargé depuis Limewire et installé? (juste pour vérifier quelque chose)


----------



## newpom (9 Juin 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi le dernier truc que tu as téléchargé depuis Limewire et installé? (juste pour vérifier quelque chose)



Java pour la télédéclaration (impôts)


----------



## newpom (11 Juin 2006)

A quoi penses-tu ?
J'ai téléchargé une vielle version (4.9) là j'ai bien les fichiers qui apparaissent mais je n'arrive toujours pas à télécharger ! Arg !!!


----------



## BBh (5 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> En 512K faut pas rêver le maximum de débit sera 60 à 70 ko/s....
> Et pour les fichiers rares c'est plutôt du 5 à 10 ko/s.



Bonjour a tous.
Je viens d'acheter LimeWire 4.12.6 Pro (je suis 10.4.7) et je le trouve vraiment lent..
Il dépasse rarement les 30 k/s..
J'ai un petite débit de 512 ko/s

Est-il possible de booster LimeWire? 
Sinon je change de forfait pour un meilleur débit..

voilà tout
A bientôt.


----------



## papadben (5 Septembre 2006)

Avec ce bidule, j'ai parfois des pics à 600ko/s...Pas longtemps, le modem alice chauffe et coupe la connection...
Je pense que ça dépend aussi du nombre de partageurs qui servent...


----------



## BBh (6 Septembre 2006)

papadben a dit:


> Avec ce bidule, j'ai parfois des pics à 600ko/s...Pas longtemps, le modem alice chauffe et coupe la connection...
> Je pense que ça dépend aussi du nombre de partageurs qui servent...



Salut papadben. 
Bon je viens de changer de forfait et je suis passé à 8 Méga , et je vais attendre ce qui ce passe.
En ce moment je suis à 60 ko/s
Merci pour ta réponse et a bientôt sur le forum.


----------



## BBh (6 Septembre 2006)

flashgordontonic a dit:


> j'utilise Limewire basic en 4.12.4, pas trouvé mieux ...
> pas de paramétrage de ports et surtout priorité de requettes auprès des serveurs, ça passe devant les mules et les anes !
> 
> J'ai entendu parler de version nouvelles moins stables ... à suivre mais frostwire est déja pret!
> ...



Salut a toi flashgordontonic.
Quest ce que c'est les paramétrage de ports ? et les priorité de requette auprés des serveur ? 
Pas tout compris , peut m'éclairer ...
MERCI pour ta réponse.


----------



## BBh (6 Septembre 2006)

BBh a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> Je viens d'acheter LimeWire 4.12.6 Pro (je suis 10.4.7) et je le trouve vraiment lent..
> Il dépasse rarement les 30 k/s..
> J'ai un petite débit de 512 ko/s
> ...



Re-bonjour a tous.
J'utilise LimeWire et je m'aperçois que la plupars des fichiers que je télécharge non pas de son.. QuickTime s'ouvre mais pas de son, pas tous, mais certain.
C'est assez galère car je doit tous les visionner avant pour voir la qualité.
Si quelqu'un a une expliquation..
Merci d'avance.


----------



## flashgordontonic (6 Septembre 2006)

BBh a dit:


> Salut a toi flashgordontonic.
> Quest ce que c'est les paramétrage de ports ? et les priorité de requette auprés des serveur ?
> Pas tout compris , peut m'éclairer ...
> MERCI pour ta réponse.



depuis mon premier modem en 512 avec un routeur rp114 derrière, je n'ai jamais fait aucun réglage car il me semble que limewire détecte des "opportunités" à travers le firewall ou qqch comme ça, enfin j'ai jamais rien touché pour installer limewire.

Ca expliquerait pourquoi quand on lance lime et amule, l'un bouffe l'autre totalement, Lime devant s'inscruster sur les ports de la mule, et la mule reste à zéro quand lime tourne à + de 300 ko/s. (18M ATM znd)

Je tourne souvent entre 250 et 350 avec une dizaine de telechargements, certains sur un seul bonhomme à 50 ou 70 ko/s. Mais là je ne prend que 4**** et je fais gaffe à la connection qu'il a, bref rien de très malin.

Concernant les requettes, ça c'est entrain de se calmer car les nouvelles versions de Lugdunum bloquent un peu + Limewire qui, de par son originalité de demande de requettes faisait qu'il passait en prioritaire sur les serveurs, d'où cette capacité à aller plus vite que donkey ou emule.


----------



## BBh (6 Septembre 2006)

flashgordontonic a dit:


> depuis mon premier modem en 512 avec un routeur rp114 derrière, je n'ai jamais fait aucun réglage car il me semble que limewire détecte des "opportunités" à travers le firewall ou qqch comme ça, enfin j'ai jamais rien touché pour installer limewire.
> 
> Ca expliquerait pourquoi quand on lance lime et amule, l'un bouffe l'autre totalement, Lime devant s'inscruster sur les ports de la mule, et la mule reste à zéro quand lime tourne à + de 300 ko/s. (18M ATM znd)
> 
> ...



Et sinon pour avoir le SON avec Quick Time tu n'a pas une petite idée ? 
Je ne comprend pas ??


----------



## flashgordontonic (6 Septembre 2006)

je ne télécharge que du mp3 (logo apple mp3) avec limewire ou du programme, j'évite les wma et autres trucs que moi aussi je n'ai pu ouvrir et convertir.
Tu dois avoir un message d'erreur avec QCKTM qui te renvoie sur la dernière version ... essaie donc flip4mac, ça devrait marcher sinon cherche un autre fichier (obtenir + de result une fois la première recherche faite) ca doit correspondre à Kad en P2P?

sinon peux tu m'envoyer un fichier sans son, je vais regarder si tu veux.

il y a des mpegs qui sont pourris à mort sur Lime et que (par principe) les administrateurs laissent tourner au nom de l'OPEN, dito pour des .avi ou wm

je pense que tu peux m'envoyer un premier mail en MP

A+


----------



## BBh (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour.
Voil&#224; je ne comprend pas pouquoi quand je t&#233;lecharge des fichiers, le plupars de temp je n'arrive pas a les ouvrirs, ou alors il s'ouvrent mais je n'ai pas de SON.
QuicKTime m'envois toujours sur une page ou je dois allez chercher des Plugs et autre, comme c'est EN Anglais je n'y comprend pas grand chose..
J'ai le version PRO de LimeWire et pour Quick Time 7.1.2.
Je suis assez d&#233;&#231;u et ne comprend pas?
Si quelqu'un aune id&#233;e ?
Merci pour tous 
Je suis all&#233; voir comme me la demander"flashgordontronic" sur quelque site (Flip4mac) ,ca sert &#224; quoi dailleurs?
Sinon pour le reste c'est le flou total ....
Merci .


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2006)

BBh a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Voilà je ne comprend pas pouquoi quand je télecharge des fichiers, le plupars de temp je n'arrive pas a les ouvrirs, ou alors il s'ouvrent mais je n'ai pas de SON.
> QuicKTime m'envois toujours sur une page ou je dois allez chercher des Plugs et autre, comme c'est EN Anglais je n'y comprend pas grand chose..
> J'ai le version PRO de LimeWire et pour Quick Time 7.1.2.
> ...



Peut-être récupères-tu des fichiers bidons, ou pour lequel il te manque des codecs (ce qui expliquerait qu'on te demande de les télécharger) ... bref que Quicktime n'arrive pas à ouvrir ...
Flip4Mac permet d'ouvrir des fichiers films Windows (wma entre autre ...) directement avec Quicktime ... c'est bien : ça permet de jeter le Windows Media Player ...
As-tu d'ailleurs essayé d'ouvrir ces fameux fichiers avec le Windows Media Player (pour voir) ?


----------



## BBh (7 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Peut-être récupères-tu des fichiers bidons, ou pour lequel il te manque des codecs (ce qui expliquerait qu'on te demande de les télécharger) ... bref que Quicktime n'arrive pas à ouvrir ...
> Flip4Mac permet d'ouvrir des fichiers films Windows (wma entre autre ...) directement avec Quicktime ... c'est bien : ça permet de jeter le Windows Media Player ...
> As-tu d'ailleurs essayé d'ouvrir ces fameux fichiers avec le Windows Media Player (pour voir) ?



Bonjour silvio, peut être que je récupère des fichiers bidon, mais ça commence a en faire beaucoups..si i me des codec ou est ce que je peux les trouver.. en français si possible.
Est ce que je doit acheter la version PRO de QuickTime?
ça marcheras t-il ?
Sinon j'ai essayé avec Window Media Player ça ne donne rien..
Help please.


----------



## aym37 (24 Février 2007)

moi j'ai la alicebox et avec limewire je télécharge au max a 160 ko/s et c'est une pointe en moyenne c'est 20 et encore desfois 50 sa dépen enfait donc j'ai un pare feu que j'ai désactivée mais toujours pas plus vite qu'est ce que je pourrais faire pour telecharger mieux surtout que j'ai une conection de 7 mega ...


----------



## bucheron74 (24 Février 2007)

aym37 a dit:


> moi j'ai la alicebox et avec limewire je télécharge au max a 160 ko/s et c'est une pointe en moyenne c'est 20 et encore desfois 50 sa dépen enfait donc j'ai un pare feu que j'ai désactivée mais toujours pas plus vite qu'est ce que je pourrais faire pour telecharger mieux surtout que j'ai une conection de 7 mega ...



salut
tes taux sont bons , tout dépend du nombre de sources mais c est raisonnable.
Si tu veux du taux plus élevé , prends un systeme par torrents mais il faudra configurer des ports.Pour des téléchargements légaux bien sur...
comme AZUREUS qui est excellent.......


----------



## aym37 (25 Février 2007)

bah y faut combien de sources pour bien télécharger sa peut venir de l'ordi qui n'est pas très performant ? et comment sa se fait que par exemple BBh tourne entre 250 ko/s a 300 ko/s en 512 et moi je tourne moins en 7mega


----------



## ice (26 Février 2007)

aym37 a dit:


> bah y faut combien de sources pour bien t&#233;l&#233;charger sa peut venir de l'ordi qui n'est pas tr&#232;s performant ? et comment sa se fait que par exemple BBh tourne entre 250 ko/s a 300 ko/s en 512 et moi je tourne moins en 7mega


V&#233;rifie les par-feu de ta box, le probl&#232;me vient peut-&#234;tre de l&#224; 



EDIT: mon 900 &#232;me post


----------



## bucheron74 (26 Février 2007)

lime wire passe a travers le pare feu c est d ailleurs un des seuls 
contrairement a MULE AZUREUS ou autres clients bittorents


----------



## aym37 (26 Février 2007)

bah y a une fenètre qui me dit qu je suis placer derrière un pare feu ou un routeur le routeur de windows xp sp2 est désactivée et celui de la box comment faire ?


----------



## bucheron74 (26 Février 2007)

lime wire passe a travers le pare feu 
j ai souvent eu des messages indiquant un pare feu sur Azureus qui n était pas activé
il est dupé par un ralentissement ou autre chose assimilé à un pare feu.
Le message ne signifie pas que le pare feu est active mais que l ordi croit qu il l est
différence ..


----------



## aym37 (26 Février 2007)

et il faut combien de sources pour bien télécharger et avec quoi comme connection de préférence de l'hote ? T3 T1 etc ...  ???


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2007)

*Nous sommes bien d'accord sur le fait qu'échanger des fichiers est autorisé... tant que cela reste dans la légalité.*


----------



## bucheron74 (27 Février 2007)

pas mieux
pour le peer to peer je conseille meme des forums dédiés à ce genre de pratiques
spécialisés dans ce type d échanges et qui seront plus à meme de renseigner.


----------



## GillouCaillou (1 Mars 2007)

Bonjour !

Voilà, j'ai un petit problème avec LimeWire...

Il a très bien fonctionné tout un temps, mais maintenant, plus moyen de me connecter...

Lorsque je mets en marche le programme et que je veux débuter un téléchargement, cela me met que le programme n'est pas connecté. Je l'ai déjà réinstallé mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance !

Caillou.


----------



## apetahi (10 Décembre 2007)

bjr
j'ai un macbook 10.5 léopard, mon coupe feu é désactivé mais limewire me dit qu'il détecte u pare feu.
donc mé éléchargement ne dépasse jamé 25ko/s mon adsl est de 256 kb/s
est ce ke c normal?
merci


----------



## papadben (10 Décembre 2007)

Chez moi aussi il détecte un pare feu mais aucun problème, le débit est correct. Concernant ce site de dépannage, (il me sert à faire des compils de titres que je possède en vinyl ou K7 audio ou vidéo, honte à celui qui pique des programmes!) tout ce que je regrette est le peu d'étendue du catalogue.... Retrouver mes cassettes de Sweet par exemple n'est pas évident....Voire même des films enregistrés en vidéo à la télé....


----------

